# Best Broadband in Goa?



## Fog (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey!

I have Hathway 512kbps plan.

And I was wondering whether there is any better ISP that will give me better pings/value for money?

I have tried BSNL, it's not good.. :/


----------



## insaneYLN (Jan 24, 2013)

First of all, I would like to extend my apologies to the original author of this thread because I would be slightly deviating from his/her original query.
Since this thread pinpoints to broadband queries concerning Goa, I felt I would pose my questions here rather than creating a separate thread and unnecessarily adding to the clutter.


Currently, I have a BSNL Broadband Home Unlimited 750 plan which is an ADSL connection. I suppose BSNL at these present times, do not offer a Cable broadband connection, right?

I have had a look at the various tariff plans offered by Airtel but I am unsure if the broadband is either a Cable or an ADSL connection? Also, none of the Airtel packages provide unlimited download quota.


I await your expertise.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 25, 2013)

airtel & bsnl/mtnl provide only adsl connection for home use unless you opt for fiber optic home plan which is available in very few areas of certain cities.no plan from airtel is truly unlimited in sense that after crossing a fixed limit speeds will be reduced to a crawl(256kbps).same is the case with bsnl except for the 750 plan(truly unlimited 512kbps).


----------



## insaneYLN (May 9, 2013)

Hello Friends, I am back home in Goa!


Presently, I have a BSNL DataOne broadband connection at home, but I am considering on getting an additional connection, preferably cable broadband. I believe Hathway is one cable broadband provider, :: hathw@y ::, while there is another provider, Ethernet Xpress, Ethernet Xpress - Internet Service Providers | Broadband Providers in Goa, India | Network Security in Goa | India's Fastest Wireless Internet | Best Solutions for your business which is seemingly based/localised only in Goa.


I will enquire about the respective services of each provider, but before I do so, I have a very naive query to put before you all. Considering I intend on keeping my existing ADSL broadband connection whilst getting a new cable broadband connection, can I use a single router which supports both, ADSL and cable connections, and avail both services together at one go, or do I have to compulsorily get separate routers for each of the individual broadband connections?


I thank you all for bearing with my naivety, as always.


----------



## insaneYLN (May 10, 2013)

insaneYLN said:


> Hello Friends, I am back home in Goa!
> 
> 
> Presently, I have a BSNL DataOne broadband connection at home, but I am considering on getting an additional connection, preferably cable broadband. I believe Hathway is one cable broadband provider, :: hathw@y ::, while there is another provider, Ethernet Xpress, Ethernet Xpress - Internet Service Providers | Broadband Providers in Goa, India | Network Security in Goa | India's Fastest Wireless Internet | Best Solutions for your business which is seemingly based/localised only in Goa.
> ...



Friends, awaiting your responses.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 12, 2013)

you can not use 2 different net connections simultaneously unless you use some software but even then in your case you will need an additional lan card since both adsl & cable broadband require lan.also you have to buy a router for cable broadband or you can use your existing adsl modem/router for cable broadband but then you have to unplug your phone line from adsl modem/router because you can't simultaneously use both with adsl modem/router.


----------



## insaneYLN (May 12, 2013)

*whitestar_999*, thank you very much for clarifying my doubts.


Some personnel from Hathway are due to visit my place to perform a line test during the course of this coming week. If my residential area receives a substantially stable signal, I will sign up for the broadband service and use it for a month at the least. But, I intend on keeping the existing BSNL DataOne broadband connection intact, just in case at some point in time, I am unhappy with Hathway's service.

Presently, I do not have a router and as such I am still using the _UTSTARCOM UT300R2U_ modem which I received whilst initially availing the BSNL DataOne broadband service.

Thus, I would like your suggestions on a suitable wireless router, primarily intended for possibly a new Hathway cable broadband service. But if for some reason I cease to use it, I can switch over and continue using the router with the existing BSNL ADSL broadband service.


I thank you all for your patience, and I await your replies.


----------



## insaneYLN (May 15, 2013)

Friends, I humbly await your suggestions on an apt wireless router suited for the Hathway broadband service.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 15, 2013)

no need to buy a router as your UTSTARCOM UT300R2U is both modem & router so you can use it with hathway.simply connect the incoming hathway line wire to one of the lan ports at the back & in modem settings select connection type as dynamic IP(unless hathway provide some form of IP details to you).remember to disconnect the telephone wire from the back of modem before connecting hathway lan wire.


----------



## insaneYLN (May 15, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> no need to buy a router as your UTSTARCOM UT300R2U is both modem & router so you can use it with hathway.simply connect the incoming hathway line wire to one of the lan ports at the back & in modem settings select connection type as dynamic IP(unless hathway provide some form of IP details to you).remember to disconnect the telephone wire from the back of modem before connecting hathway lan wire.



*whitestar_999*, thank you once again for your prompt response.


Unfortunately, the existing _UTSTARCOM UT300R2U_ modem-router is not a wireless device. Since family members use laptops and smartphones in the house, I am very keen on purchasing a suitable wireless router that will suffice with the Hathway cable broadband service.


I await your suggestions.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 15, 2013)

this is a good one:
TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
if you can spend more then there are better models too with more features.


----------



## insaneYLN (May 15, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> this is a good one:
> TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
> if you can spend more then there are better models too with more features.



*whitestar_999*, thank you very much for your prompt suggestion.


To be honest, I had previously unheard of TP-LINK, and was under the impression that D-Link is a very good and reliable brand. What do you reckon?


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 13, 2013)

Friends, I have subscribed to a cable broadband service called _G Wave_ in Goa, About GBBN | Gwave
The  said internet service provider's connection is through a fibre optic  cable, which gets attached to a device/unit called a 'media converter',  at one end, and the other end of this 'media converter' has Ethernet LAN  ports.


A person from our neighbouring locality has also subscribed to the aforementioned service, and has had the connection installed at his residence. I visited his place and had a look at the 'media converter'. It has 10/100 printed on its upper enclosure.
This person from our neighbouring locality intends on purchasing a *TP-Link TL-WDR4300* N750 wireless dual band Gigabit router, and since I am also looking to purchase a wireless router, I am currently undecided between two *TP-Link* 300 Mbps wireless N devices, namely, the *TL-WR941ND* and the *TL-WR1043ND*.


Before I take the decision to purchase the suitable device upon your suggestion(s)/recommendation(s), I have a few basic, yet naive queries!

If I purchase the TL-WR1043ND Gigabit router, will the fact that the 'media converter' has 10/100 Ethernet ports, make a difference in terms of performance and functionality?
Also, considering the person from my neighbouring locality's choice, is it feasible to go for a dual band router?


I thank you all for your immense patience with my harangues, and I eagerly await your expertise.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2013)

for internet connection you don't have to worry about gigabit lan.it is of concern only regarding your home network.if you frequently move 40-50gb or more data over your home network only then gigabit will make a significant difference else a normal 100mbps router will suffice.dual band devices usually have gigabit ethernet but then again dual band wifi routers are only essential for those who move lots of data over wifi between multiple devices.still if you have the budget to buy a dual band gigabit wifi router then go ahead & buy WDR-4300 as it is a good option.
TP-Link TL-WDR4300 N750 Dual-Band Wireless Router Review - Legit ReviewsTP-Link TL-WDR4300 Dual-Band Router


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 15, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> for internet connection you don't have to worry about gigabit lan.it is of concern only regarding your home network.if you frequently move 40-50gb or more data over your home network only then gigabit will make a significant difference else a normal 100mbps router will suffice.dual band devices usually have gigabit ethernet but then again dual band wifi routers are only essential for those who move lots of data over wifi between multiple devices.still if you have the budget to buy a dual band gigabit wifi router then go ahead & buy WDR-4300 as it is a good option.
> TP-Link TL-WDR4300 N750 Dual-Band Wireless Router Review - Legit ReviewsTP-Link TL-WDR4300 Dual-Band Router



*whitestar_999*, thank you very much for your informatively prompt response.


Purchasing the _TP-Link TL-WDR4300_ router would not be a concern, but, it is the functionality/intended usage I have not ascertained. Some of the wireless capable devices in my home include, an HP Pavilion g6-1014sa, an Acer Aspire V3-551, a Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000, a Sony Xperia U, a Sony Xperia SL, and to illustrate my unsureness, I do not know if any of the said devices can operate on the 5GHz frequency band.
The user guides/manuals do not seem to provide a clear indication.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2013)

dual band=2.4GHz & 5GHz.all wifi n devices support both 2.4GHz & 5GHz while older 802.11g devices support only 2.4GHz.all the devices you mentioned are 802.11b/g/n wifi device so they all support both bands.


----------

